# 4 3/4 Narrow gauge dump car.



## benny2.0 (Jan 12, 2010)

I just thought id put this out there. I have one dune and two more to go.




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AMh_ljxd5Vk


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Great work! I have often thought that chores in the property such as moving dirt or logs would be much more fun with an industrial tramway Vs. a cranky 30+ year old John Deere and a trailer....


----------



## benny2.0 (Jan 12, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rmj8AH-f_Fs

I got some paint on one.


----------

